# Isn't It Romantic?, 99-cent contemporary romance



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I just introduced my third indie romance, priced at 99 cents:











This contemporary romantic comedy is a novella (33,000 words) and a re-release. It ties in with ALL I EVER WANTED, but only very loosely-- you don't have to read one to "get" the other. The description isn't up on Amazon yet, so here it is:

_Kipling Stanton is an out-of-work actor who tries to escape the glare of the spotlight by moving to small town Virginia. When he meets the slightly loopy girl next door, Cody Lang, he agrees to masquerade as her husband for a few days. But before long their sham relationship turns into a real one, and Kipling's falling head over heels for Cody. Is it romantic... or just plain crazy?_

_Isn't It Romantic?_ was a _Romantic Times_ nominee for Best Small Press Romance of 2005 and an Eppie finalist. You can find an excerpt and reviews on my website.

Thanks!

Ellen


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay! I'm starting out the month of April on a happy note, with a five-star review on Amazon for _Isn't It Romantic?_ The reviewer wrote, "This is a short, light romance that I totally enjoyed. The characters were very appealing, and I found myself transported into the story, with everything happening to me. I'm sure I'll be reading this book again!"

I hope you guys will check it out. Thank you!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks to all who've bought this one!  I notice it isn't selling quite as well as my other two, and I wonder if the cover is the culprit.  I've thought about removing the pretty, romantic cover and replacing it with another hot naked guy.  I'm worried people are looking at this one and thinking it's a "sweet" romance, when in fact it's as hot as the rest of my romances.  What do you romance readers think?  Should I leave it as is, or design a new cover with a bare male chest?


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I wound up doing a new cover on this one, and it was the right decision-- sales have really shot up. It's now at #76 on the Kindle contemporary romance list. Thanks to all who've bought it!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Isn't It Romantic? is far and away my best seller this month, and in the past couple of days it's been selling better than ever.  It's been in the top thousand of the Kindle store for the past twelve hours or so, and right now it's #42 on the Kindle contemporary romance list.  Thanks to all my readers!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Isn't It Romantic? has sold 995 copies.  I'm hoping to hit a thousand today!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

EllenFisher said:


> Isn't It Romantic? has sold 995 copies. I'm hoping to hit a thousand today!


If I had 5 friends, I'd tell them to buy it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

EllenFisher said:


> Isn't It Romantic? has sold 995 copies. I'm hoping to hit a thousand today!


Whoo hoo! I know you'll do it too. Congratulations!

Vicki


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

LOVE the new cover! I'm not surprised that increased sales, I just bought it, too! Sounds like a great beach read, and I'm heading to the beach in just a bit. Couldn't be more perfect


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys.  I appreciate the kind words.  And thanks for buying it, hsuthard!  Only two more to go now!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh, heck.  I want to play!  Just bought it!!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

And yay, it made it to a thousand downloads sold! It's my third to do so (after _In the Mood _and_ All I Ever Wanted_). Thanks for buying it, y'all!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

EllenFisher said:


> And yay, it made it to a thousand downloads sold! It's my third to do so (after _In the Mood _and_ All I Ever Wanted_). Thanks for buying it, y'all!


Now we got to get Wrath of Jan in the thousands!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Alas, no one's buying Wrath of Jan.  I think I'm gonna have to give that one away.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

EllenFisher said:


> Alas, no one's buying Wrath of Jan. I think I'm gonna have to give that one away.


It's my favorite.....


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Scarlet, if you liked it, it'd be great if you left a review.  I got a fairly bad review on it (not an unkind or unfair one by any means-- the reviewer basically said she didn't care for the humor, which is perfectly understandable, as it's a bit over the top), and since I only have two reviews, that one kind of stands out.  I'm not trying to skew the review process or anything, but when you only have a couple of reviews, a bad one looks worse, if that makes any sense.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm happy to say that _Isn't It Romantic?_ has had a little spurt of sales today, and is #66 in Kindle books humor right now! Thanks to all my readers!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Ellen-- now I can't stop humming that tune...


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I love to use song titles for my titles!  "Isn't it Romantic" is a great song to have stuck in your head, I think.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I love your cover and I love romance. This one is definitely going on my buy list.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, Cara!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I also reccommend you pick up Wrath of Jan


Spoiler



and imagine Kip as McNeil


----------

